# What happened to PSL ?!?



## Big.Chief (Mar 1, 2016)

About to place an order and as always I check the forms to verify the source is still G2G. I noticed PSL (Purity Source Labs) is no longer a sponcer. Any info on if they went down or forgot to pay this month? Always had great success with PSL and they have become a go to trusted source.


----------



## Intense (Mar 1, 2016)

They're still a sponsor on several boards. Including ASF


----------



## Big.Chief (Mar 1, 2016)

Spoke to soon, I see there back and talked with them this morning via email. All is G2G, can't be to careful after MLG took me for a couple grand.


----------



## Intense (Mar 2, 2016)

Yep, stick with sources that are tried and true.


----------

